# 'FreeBSD 8' catching



## douglasfim (Mar 15, 2010)

my 'FreeBSD 8' catching this when I'm listening to music, or emulating a game in zsnes, because this happens? how to solve? zsnes game when the processor does not even come in 50% and is catching.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 15, 2010)

If you're talking about those hiccoughs in playback, yes it's irritating.  It only happens for me on a _lightly_ loaded SMP system, once the load rises (especially over 1.00) the problem seems to go away.

You might try looking at cpuset(1).

HTH.


----------

